# Mexico Reviews for June 2007



## KristinB (Jun 6, 2007)

*Updated:*

Royal Haciendas
Solidaridad
Review by: Name Withheld

Balboa Towers
Mazatlan
Review by: Mike & Judy Aemmer

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: Janice & Michael Bryman


----------



## KristinB (Jun 22, 2007)

*New:*

Club Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan
Mazatlan
Review by: Name Withheld

*Updated:*

Royal Haciendas
Solidaridad
Review by: Ron and Donna Kenney  

Xpu-Ha Palace
Puerto Aventuras
Review by: Phillip Armour

Club Casa Dorada Golf & Spa Resort
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Delanie Cheatam 

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: Gigi and Paul DeLuca 

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Reviews by: David Lacki & Michael Shaikun

Hotel El Castellano
Mérida
Review by: Ed and Maureen Mayotte  

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Averi Schaubmann

Canto del Sol Plaza Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Jun 25, 2007)

*Updated:*

Pacifica Sands
Ixtapa
Review by: Pamela Fuller

Mayan Sea Gardens Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: John & Christina Freedman

Club Regina Puerto Vallarta at Westin
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Sandra & Steve Stallcup


----------



## KristinB (Jun 30, 2007)

*Updated:*

Playacar Palace
Playa del Carmen
Review by: Pamela Fuller

RHC/Park Royal Los Tules
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Rosemary Johnson

Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Amanda Pendleton

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: David C. Stevenson


----------

